# Sneezing , watery eyes



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So after I quarantined some new birds that I treated with oxytetracycline, they were slowly integrated after no more symptoms..

Well a week after I started integration one of my hens sneezed... so out the one came that sneezed and was quarantined in my house and given oxytetracycline. .. after a month with no symptoms she was back in the coop... then I hear another one. I'm like wtf. So I had sick sneezing hens in the house /porch in cages and all given oxytetracycline. . After they stopped and better I put them.back after a month...now my one pullet that is 2 months old sneezed and has a watery eye.. mind you I dosed every water bowl for both coops with oxytetracycline and vet rx. (Vet rx doesn't do much but I was desperate ).

Is it possible the oxytetracycline isn't working ?I've gone thru 8 sneezing hens , quarantined, given antibiotics of oxytetracycline, then once clear for a month back with the flock. 
This has been going on since july...

A friend of mine who lives 45 minutes away upstate has tge same issue, hers all started with the damp rainy weather..

I have tylan injectable liquid but have never given a chicken a needle so I'm terrified to do it fearing I'll do it wrong and kill my hens.
What else can I use that doesn't involve needles?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why did you treat the new birds? 

You need a better idea of what might be going on. Call the state Ag dept and ask if they have any tests that can be performed to determine what might be going on.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

One of the new birds sneezed when I got them home. I had them on my porch in cages and one sneezed, so I treated all 6 since they were all together. None had watery eyes just one sneezed. They came to me in cardboard boxes so when I picked them up I put them in my rabbit cages for the ride home as I was going to be making a few stops and didn't want them in cardboard boxes for 4 hours.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The symptoms are a few sneezes, and some had watery eyes and others didn't but sneezed. One had watery eyes and no sneezing. But,it's going thru my flock hitting a bunch of my birds. Once I treat the affected bird they clear up and don't have any visible symptoms anymore. After a few weeks they go back to the flock , then a different bird will sneeze ..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sneezing most of the time is nothing more than a sneeze and not indicative of anything. We all sneeze, especially during high pollen times, or at things that irritate our sinus' and eyes.

It is possible you have a flu running through the flock. It's actually more common than most realized because the symptoms are so mild.

I would not have thrown antibiotics at them because of a single sneeze.

You can contact the state and ask for throat swabs to be done. That will tell you what is going on.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

ME, there are a few possibilities. Have you had alot of rain? If so, it could be a fungal issue or mold spores in bedding causing symptoms. Watery eyes can also be caused by soiled bedding ie; ammonia fumes. Ventilation might be a factor as well. If this is the case, antibiotics are useless. Coop clean out, replacing soiled bedding and keeping everything as dry as possible is the answer.
Dust, mold spores, pollen and pesticides are all possibilities.

If it's a respiratory disease, I've written a couple posts about them and you can read them if you wish.

You can give tylan 50 injectable orally. However if you see any adverse reactions, stop giving it orally. I've given it orally without any problems.
Dosage is 1/2cc for standard size birds, 1/4cc for smaller birds.
Because you're not injecting, it takes longer to absorb into their system and there's loss of potency. It will take time to see improvement.
Dose orally once a day for no more than 7 days. 

Injecting tylan 50 is normally once a day for 3-5 days, into the breast muscle just under the skin. Alternate breasts each day, into different injection site.
There is a 7 day withdrawal period.

There are three reasons why the oxytet probably isnt working (if it was mixed in water Sick birds dont drink enough of the treated water to be effective. 
The bacterial disease has built resistance to the oxytet.
Or, you're dealing with a viral or fungal disease.

As I've mentioned in previous posts, most respiratory diseases dont go away. Birds are carriers and will spread disease throughout a flock.
Antibiotics mask symptoms and eventually become ineffective due to resistance requiring a more powerful antibiotic.
You're going from oxytet to tylan which is more powerful. Tylan will eventually be ineffective. The next most powerful antibiotic is Baytril and a vet will not prescribe it for poultry. (I will PM you regarding Baytril.)
Just a reminder, we dont know exactly what you're dealing with. You can always send your sickest bird off for necropsy, then you'll know for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Necropsy isn't really necessary. A throat swab can give quite a bit of information. Especially if it's a flu. 

I really don't see anything here that antibiotics are needed. Giving them without just cause just furthers the reason they've taken that step to remove them from access. 

And a vet will prescribe Baytril for chickens. I know because mine has.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! ! The weather here has been damp and rain , then hot and drop to 40 at night. The coop has sand and pdz on the floor, I scoop poop every day so the coop is clean of smells, the nest boxes have straw, I'll change the straw out tomorrow. Tge run is dirt and sand and I rake it every day. I panicked as I was afraid they had the beginning of a respiratory issue.

It's been so damp here all summer

My allergies and asthma have been crazy since june

I'll clean out the coop and run tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You're correct Robin. Throat swabs can be used to test for certain diseases, depending on state requirements. Tests are mainly for AI, Newcastle disease (I've heard there was a supposed case or two out in California a few years back,) and various salmonella diseases. 
Swabbing doesnt detect IB, ILT.
I just found out that the state of Georgia came out with a MG/MS swab test in 2014. It used to be bloodwork testing prior to then. I knew a state tester that tested flocks for a nominal fee plus cost of transportation when I lived in Georgia. I dont know if he still does testing or not.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

ME, check the walls and ceilings inside your coops for mold. If you have a leak somewhere and it's gone unnoticed for awhile, most likely mold is growing there. Where a mask and scrub it with bleachwater. Use a fan to get it dried real well, then patch the leak with caulk or something similar, or replace the wood or whatever.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll check the ceilings and walls definitely. Uts supposed to be 80 here tomorrow so if I need to bleach the weather will be perfect . I'll check the other coop to, both I clean every day so I'll check for mold. 
It's been such a bad summer here even the pool has alot of algae that we keep treating, we haven't used it at all due to the weird weather.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not hard to give a chicken an injection.You do it in the meatiest part of the breast,switching sides.The bad thing is it makes the breast sore.ME,do your chickens have nasal drainage?My first thought was allergies.There is something in the air here making mine sneeze occasionally and I am too, and my nose is sore from constantly blowing it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree about not treating for sneezing. I give Tylan injectable in the meaty part of the thigh. 
I've been sneezing a lot lately, must be the rain.
You said you have straw? Could that be an irritant?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds like you need a shot of tylan Karen. Hahahaha!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Giving injections in the thigh sounds better than the breast.A veterinarian instructed me to give it in the breast.I've given injections to people,chickens,a cockatiel and a soft shell turtle.I think it's easier to give an injection to a chicken than a pill in a piece of bread.Eventually they figure it out and pick the pill out.I do have a RIR that just ate her pills if I put it on the floor but she is the exception to the rule.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My vet told me not to inject in the thigh because of the nerve bundles. She said that if you're not completely aware of the safest place to inject it could do permanent damage. So, your vet CQ, gave you the same information mine did.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

9 years ago, I gave my hen a shot of penicillin in the breast and she passed out! I thought I killed one of my sweet hens. I sat there on the lawn crying my eyes out. But she wasn't dead. She wanted to be put down and she stumbled around for 1/2 an hour. Since then I am reluctant to do the breast. Maybe I'll change, but until then.....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not a needle person.so no needles I will give. 
No mold in the coops. . I'm just going to wait it out. It's so damp and gross here.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a 99% probability that that is what is going on. That there is not actually anything to worry about.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I think you are right robin. I just worry lol. It's raining here again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Spray the coop with bleach in case mold is present.It is ragweed season and animals can suffer with allergies. ME,did you get the little goats yet?


----------

